

reject.ly and rejectly.com are available - dmor

What would you build? I am fighting my domain buying habit by putting this here instead of pulling out my credit card
======
rdl
Seems like a good domain for a single-serving site, at least. Maybe a random
selection of major accomplishment paired with someone who rejected it, like
the N VCs who have passed on virtually every successful startup.

I've never really been into the "abuse of ccTLDs", especially not weirdly
unstable countries like Libya. Although I do have a 3-letter Albanian domain.

At the very least, I'd only do something if I owned xxxx.ly and xxxxly.com
like this pair.

(I accumulate a lot of domains -- it was totally worth becoming an OpenSRS
reseller so I could manage all that stuff from one place. By pre-funding the
account, it's less painful to make impulse buys (I have a commandline tool in
my shell to do it, and grab the .com/.net/.org, and hyphenated variants.)

~~~
dmor
I agree, if you are going to operate a .ly domain (I do) then you better have
backup .com in the case that it goes away

------
skooter
Heh. You sound like me. I get too impulsive with my ideas sometimes.

If I had to choose between the two, reject.ly.

Curious to hear your idea :)

------
skooter
On second thought, I don't like either domain. You can come up with better.

~~~
dmor
Well, I'm already building refer.ly

We were talking about it, it just seemed too negative in general to build a
brand around that we could really believe in. But its funny...

------
robwgibbons
"I'm kind of sick of .ly domains" - Everyone ever

